
How to see into the future - ed
https://www.ft.com/content/3950604a-33bc-11e4-ba62-00144feabdc0
======
brad0
Good write up. I believe the Good Judgement Project referred to is this:
[https://goodjudgment.com](https://goodjudgment.com)

